# Is this platinum



## jaun (May 31, 2008)

Is this platinum? Does any one know?
"And while we're looking at pictures, here are some shots of the 3700EB. It uses the same mirror platinum finish that all the other OCZ Platinum modules use."


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 31, 2008)

How would Pt possibly be useful in this application? I think it is safe to say there is no Pt.


----------



## JustinNH (May 31, 2008)

yeah, sounds liek they are just saying that because they are 'platinum edition'


----------



## jaun (Jun 1, 2008)

copper heat spread with gold plating


----------



## rusty (Mar 10, 2011)

Curious about mirrors used in laser bar code scanners and photocopiers, these are surface plated wondering of they used platinum. Has anyone checked this out.

regards
rusty


----------



## Sodbuster (Mar 11, 2011)

Juan:
As Justin stated that would be the 'platinum edition'
Those are platinum as in a platinum MasterCard or Vesa Card.

"copper heat spread with gold plating"
I would guess the side covers to be nickel clad steal, they just don't look gold in the picture. Have you checked um yet?

Rusty:
The mirrors, I read something somewhere (GRF?) indicating that is aluminum done in some kind of plasma vaporizing process. So thinly flashed you can hold um to a bright light and see through um like a two way mirror. Mite be good for viewing the next eclipse of the sun?

Ray


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys, 
Please note that our friend *Jaun* does *not* spell his name Juan.

Harold


----------



## Sodbuster (Mar 11, 2011)

Harold:
Thanks for pointing that out. It's kind of like receiving a speeding ticket. You never drive down that same stretch of road again without at least looking down at the speedometer. Most effective

Jaun:
Sorry about that.  I can't blame that on the keyboard.
Fingers have dyslexia maybe.

Ray


----------



## jaun (Mar 11, 2011)

No problem Ray,

This was almost 3 years ago. I remember the website I got the pictures from (don’t ask me what website), stated gold plated copper heat spreaders for better heat dissipation, and platinum mirrored heat spreaders for better heat dissipation.

I don’t know what platinum mirrored means? Would be nice to get one to test.

Regards 
Jaun (or Juan if you like) :lol:


----------



## jaun (Mar 11, 2011)

Here’s another pic I found.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 11, 2011)

jaun said:


> Here’s another pic I found.



Nice picture. If you want to find out more about them just go to www.crucial.com

I just did. Apart from obvious fingers for obvious reason and some gold inside chips, the rest is just nice color. In this case Alluminum alloy head spreader - direct quote from their *pdf product sheets available on their site for sutdy. 8)


----------



## jaun (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Patnor for taking the time to do the research.

I think we can lay this subject in the archives where it belongs.

Regards
Jaun
8)


----------

